# Robin Hood.



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Got my second RH today while shooting a 10M NASP round mad because it was a $8 Mistake but happy because it was in the center of the X ring.


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got my first Robin hood the other day with my New BowTech Assassin! I wrecked about $20 worth of hardware.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, now quit shooting at the same spot  I learned that pretty quick when I robinhooded one with my Z7 last year and had to stop aiming at my arrows at 20 yards cause I kept busting nocks and almost ruining arrows. But there's nothing like that sound though! hahaha


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i got a double robin hood the other day. ill try to get some pictures


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate those:wink:


----------



## tailhunter33 (Jan 17, 2011)

my brother and i had a competition to see who could get the closest to a coke bottle cap, tagged up on a foam back board 40 yards back. My brother takes the shot and pinwheels it. Im up next with all the pressure, everyone claiming theres no way to win, i shoot, robinhooded his arrow. I pull both arrows out with the bottlecap still attached to his, and my arrow. Who won?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> cool, now quit shooting at the same spot  I learned that pretty quick when I robinhooded one with my Z7 last year and had to stop aiming at my arrows at 20 yards cause I kept busting nocks and almost ruining arrows. But there's nothing like that sound though! hahaha


Its NASP I have to aim at the same spot.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> Got my second RH today while shooting a 10M NASP round mad because it was a $8 Mistake but happy because it was in the center of the X ring.


10 or 20 yards? and what kind of tractor is that???? its pretty cool!!!


----------

